# Favourite EO blends with patchouli



## jcorelle (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I want to try a soap with patchouli because I like the smell and a friend has recently asked for one.  She thought it would go well with musk but I only use essential oils so I was wondering what your favourite blends are?  I read that labdanum has a musky smell but I've never used it.


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sure people will have more rec's but patch and orange EO is great as is patch and lavender EO.


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 29, 2014)

I like blending patchouli with lime, lavender, frankincense, myrrh, benzoin (sensitizing but smells good), and jasmine. I can't do this, but Virginia cedarwood is good with patchouli too.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 29, 2014)

I adore it with orange EO but there are so many possibilities.  I want to try pink grapefruit.  Here are a couple threads with more ideas:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=42484

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=25773


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Sep 29, 2014)

How many great ideas!!!
I really love patchouli mixed with rose and cedar but haven't tried anything else... I think it 's about time... :wink:


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 29, 2014)

El_Granado_Loco said:


> How many great ideas!!!
> I really love patchouli mixed with rose and cedar but haven't tried anything else... I think it 's about time... :wink:



Fine mixture kalo filo! 

Mine: Patchouli, clary sage, star anise, cinnamon, nutmeg, clove *POTENT*


----------



## sagehill (Sep 29, 2014)

Good for you for wanting to create your own blends!  What oils do you  have? 

Everyone swoons over a soap I recently made with lime, patchouli and vetiver, plus a bit of  ylang ylang for smoothness.  Cheaper lavender or clary sage,  instead of  ylang, even peppermint would also be good, and take the blend in an herbal direction.

Here are some tips that work for me:

1) Swirl bottle caps under your nose for interesting combinations, then start adding drops 1 to 1 in vials or small  bottles, and adjust from there. 

2) Leave the blend open to air for a few days to allow the volatile aromas to fade, as they would in soap.

3)  When you're happy with the final blend, pass it under many noses for opinions.  I always bow to the  majority  in deciding whether a blend is soapworthy... unless it's a blend for a special person, or just  for me. 

Jenny


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 29, 2014)

sagehill said:


> Good for you for wanting to create your own blends!  What oils do you  have?
> 
> Everyone swoons over a soap I recently made with lime, patchouli and vetiver, plus a bit of  ylang ylang for smoothness.  Cheaper lavender or clary sage,  instead of  ylang, even peppermint would also be good, and take the blend in an herbal direction.
> 
> ...



 You obviously know what you are doing. :wink:


----------



## Amybell (Sep 29, 2014)

I generally dislike patchouli, but I love it with orange EO.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 29, 2014)

sagehill said:


> Good for you for wanting to create your own blends! What oils do you have?
> 
> Everyone swoons over a soap I recently made with lime, patchouli and vetiver, plus a bit of ylang ylang for smoothness.
> 
> Jenny


 
Would you mind sharing? I actually have all of those and would love to try it!


----------



## sagehill (Sep 29, 2014)

Sure!  It's a simple 3:2:1 ratio of lime, patch and vetiver, with a touch of ylang to soften.  

You may prefer a different ratio for your EOs (probably somewhat different than mine), as well as a different flower to soften... and don't forget to let it air.  Happy blending!


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 29, 2014)

sagehill said:


> Sure!  It's a simple 3:2:1 ratio of lime, patch and vetiver, with a touch of ylang to soften.
> 
> You may prefer a different ratio for your EOs (probably somewhat different than mine), as well as a different flower to soften... and don't forget to let it air.  Happy blending!



@ sagehill, do you get your vetiver in bulk? Quality is good? I am a vetiver FREAK :shock::crazy::think:


----------



## sagehill (Sep 29, 2014)

Vetiver is one of the few EOs I buy elsewhere since it's more expensive at AV-AT than other places, being steam-distilled from Haiti (better for AT and perfumery than soap).  Even so, I tend to use it sparingly in the all-natural soaps and charge accordingly.  

I do have a small amount of the Haiti stuff for my own personal sniffing and use.


----------



## sagehill (Sep 30, 2014)

sagehill said:


> ... lime, patch and vetiver, with a touch of ylang to soften .... and don't forget to let it air.


 I should point out that you only expose initial test blend to air.  For actual soaping, just mix it and soap.


----------



## neeners (Sep 30, 2014)

I've done one with lemongrass, blood orange and patch, and another one peppermint, sweet basil, patch.  I'm about to do one peppermint, rosemary and patch.

 I like using patch as the base note.  I'd love to use vetivert, but it's SOOO expensive!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 30, 2014)

What doesn't go with patch?   Patch, vetiver and vanilla is lovely (use peru balsam or vanilla absolute if you don't want to use a vanilla FO).  Also sweet orange, patch, cinnamon and clove in a 8:4:1:1 ratio is a lovely blend for the holidays.  You could substitute any citrus oil you like for the orange.


----------



## jcorelle (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you for all of the ideas!!!   I have never heard of vetiver.  I will have to look into this.  

El Granado Loco, is cedar so different from cedarwood or is it the same thing?  I have a lot of it with no ideas for it.


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Oct 1, 2014)

Well.. ehm... I am not sure if "cedar" exists on its own, I meant cedarwood, that 's what I use... Think it 's the same... :smile:


----------



## DWinMadison (Oct 1, 2014)

You know that sort of sweet smell that comes with goat's milk soap?  I think patchouli by itself in goat's milk, maybe with a little vanilla would be great. I've also been thinking about the muskiness of patchouli with the crispness of eucalyptus. I just sniffed them side by side from the bottles...might make for an interesting combo.


----------



## gaerwen (Oct 2, 2014)

I dislike patchouli but am in love with patch/lavender/clove blend. Very sensuous smell. Sells really well as a men's shave bar. 

 I was thinking id make some kind of patch/cedar and something... soon.


----------



## honeysuds (Oct 8, 2014)

With Halloween coming up, I LOVE to blend patchouli with anise and a smidge of black pepper. Its earthy and mysterious with a bit of kick. I'm sure you could sub the black pepper for something with spice like cinnamon and it would smell great also, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## cerelife (Oct 8, 2014)

Another vetiver nut here! I'm hoarding the bottle I have since it's pricey..any rec's for quality vetiver vendors at fair prices??
Per the original post: patchouli, vetiver, and black pepper with a hint of cinnamon is really nice in CP soap.


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 8, 2014)

gaerwen said:


> I dislike patchouli but am in love with patch/lavender/clove blend. Very sensuous smell. Sells really well as a men's shave bar.
> 
> I was thinking id make some kind of patch/cedar and something... soon.



Patchouli and cedarwood is sooo basic, and yet sooo sexy... IMO.

For the vetiver lovers: it ages like patchouli, gets better with time.


----------



## winusuren (Jan 12, 2021)

I have a plan to blend a small portion of patchouli and equal blends of lemongrass and sweet basil for my neem oil soap. Will that workout?? Kindly give your ideas


----------

